# Kobalt rip fence



## Joe P (Nov 19, 2015)

I apologize if I'm posting this twice. I can't seem to get my rip fence on my kobalt table saw square on both ends. It's a double locking fence and when I lock the back end it's not square to the front. ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated or if anyone knows of a reasonably priced, compatible after market rip fence please let me know.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

we don't know what saw you're using or if you want it to be portable or not. There has to be some type of adjustment on your fence....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

post the model number--or a link to that saw---it must have an adjustment


----------



## Joe P (Nov 19, 2015)

My apologies it's the Kobalt 15 amp 10 inch table saw model # KT1015


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When the operator end is locked the fence should be parallel to the miter gauge. If it isn't look for the adjustment in the operator's manual. The end opposite the operator only follows what the operator end lock did and has no effect on the fence being parallel to the miter gauge.

Also check the fence for straight with a straight edge. I've seen fences that were bowed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> When the operator end is locked the fence should be parallel to the miter gauge. If it isn't look for the adjustment in the operator's manual. The end opposite the operator only follows what the operator end lock did and has no effect on the fence being parallel to the miter gauge.
> 
> Also check the fence for straight with a straight edge. I've seen fences that were bowed.


Should have read parallel to the miter gauge slot, not miter gauge. 

Edit timer time sucks. I can't even go to the "Jim" and back in that length of time.


----------



## Joe P (Nov 19, 2015)

Haha thank you so much Senior Sitizen! I parallel it to the miter slot and loosened the screws on top of the fence and it worked. Now what wax would you folks recommend for an aluminum table saw?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't help much on AL saw tables because my saws were made sometime B.C. before Al was discovered :surprise: but here is a link to a site where seldom anything is agreed upon so take it with a grain of salt.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/care-aluminum-table-top-52530/


----------



## Joe P (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks again Senior Sitizen


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Minwax furniture paste wax in the yellow can.


----------

